# BSOD ATTEMPTED_EXECUTE_OF_NOEXECUTE_MEMORY ntoskrnl.exe



## losalienos (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi 
I'm getting loads of BSOD and i don't know whats causing them. 
Ive reinstalled the sys win7 pro and no change.
It happens at random.

Specs:
Amd phenom II x4 955
Radeon hd5570
Ram Kingston HyperX 1600 2X2G
Asrock 970 Extreme 4

I did memtest and 11 passes gave me nothing

I've attached all the files as instructed

Please help cause I've run out of ideas


----------



## losalienos (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi all.
Any updates on the topic??? Im really desperate. 

Please Help


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi,

Sorry to keep you waiting for so long, we're very busy here.

The dumps/BSOD types indicate a driver is the most likely cause, here are the oldest drivers, check them at Driver Reference Table and update them.


> PxHlpa64.sys	10/17/2007 19:25:02
> FNETURPX.SYS	10/4/2008 03:27:02
> VX3000.sys	4/28/2009 02:53:42
> MBfilt64.sys	7/31/2009 04:40:32
> aswNdis.sys	1/9/2010 22:22:03


*aswNdis.sys* avast! Firewall NDIS Filter Service - this is pretty old, there might be a program update for it.

None of the 3 dumps give me any further clues, I'll look into the other collected files when i get a little time.


----------



## losalienos (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi all

I updated all i could. I also switched my ram to other socket and so far i had only one BSOD when PC was shutting down. Should i attach minidump of that error????


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Yes, please upload the dump, it might have something more useful now that you've updated some drivers.


----------



## losalienos (Mar 11, 2009)

Ok, here is the minidump file. The error was different though. Never seen one like that.

Thanks for your help


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

The BSOD was a 0x4E, that's usually a driver problem, bad driver or outside interference - in this instance, it occurred when Trusted Installer was active, it may be that security software blocked an install somehow.

*** 3rd PARTY DRIVER LIST ***

```
[font=lucida console]
[B]FNETURPX.SYS    Sat Oct 04 03:27:02 2008[/B] (48E6D476)
[B]MBfilt64.sys[/B]    Fri Jul 31 04:40:32 2009 (4A7267B0)
PxHlpa64.sys    Tue Oct 20 19:08:42 2009 (4ADDFCAA)
RTKVHD64.sys    Tue Mar 27 10:01:50 2012 (4F7181FE)
[B]Rt64win7.sys[/B]    Thu Apr 21 19:15:33 2011 (4DB07445)
STREAM.SYS      Tue Jul 14 01:06:18 2009 (4A5BCBFA)
[B]VX3000.sys[/B]      Tue Apr 28 02:53:42 2009 (49F661A6)
amdxata.sys     Fri Mar 19 16:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
asmthub3.sys    Fri Mar 04 07:55:10 2011 (4D709ADE)
asmtxhci.sys    Fri Mar 04 07:54:59 2011 (4D709AD3)
aswFsBlk.SYS    Wed Mar 07 00:01:31 2012 (4F56A55B)
aswMonFlt.sys   Wed Mar 07 00:01:51 2012 (4F56A56F)
aswSP.SYS       Wed Mar 07 00:04:03 2012 (4F56A5F3)
aswSnx.SYS      Wed Mar 07 00:04:05 2012 (4F56A5F5)
aswTdi.SYS      Wed Mar 07 00:01:56 2012 (4F56A574)
aswrdr2.sys     Wed Mar 07 00:02:19 2012 (4F56A58B)
atikmdag.sys    Wed Apr 20 02:53:29 2011 (4DAE3C99)
atikmpag.sys    Wed Apr 20 02:22:32 2011 (4DAE3558)
[B]dtsoftbus01.sys[/B] Fri Jan 13 13:45:46 2012 (4F10358A)
[B]usbfilter.sys[/B]   Wed Oct 07 08:44:08 2009 (4ACC46C8)[/font]
```
I suggest you try to update the highlighted drivers above (*except* dtsoftbus01.sys - uninstall Daemontools, it might be factor), use the below links to trace driver sources, *don't* use the Device Manager's update feature or Windows/Microsoft Update.

http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=FNETURPX.SYS
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=MBfilt64.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=PxHlpa64.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=RTKVHD64.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=Rt64win7.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=STREAM.SYS
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=VX3000.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=amdxata.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=asmthub3.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=asmtxhci.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=aswFsBlk.SYS
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=aswMonFlt.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=aswSP.SYS
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=aswSnx.SYS
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=aswTdi.SYS
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=aswrdr2.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=atikmdag.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=atikmpag.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=dtsoftbus01.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=usbfilter.sys

If the cause was security-related, I'd suspect Avast!'s sandboxing feature to be at fault - *if* you were running an install - if you weren't, Avast! was probably doing it's job as designed.


----------



## losalienos (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks for quick response. 
The BSOD came up during windows shut down procedure. I wasn't installing or updating anything at that moment.
I'll update all highlighted drivers and let you know if ill have any other issues.

Thanks again.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

During shutdown? Check that there wasn't a Windows/Microsoft update trying to install.


----------



## losalienos (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi 
I just had the same BSOD as last time. This time during running the VLC player and starting mkvmerge. Maybe its only these two colliding or something else. I've updated all drivers i could find. I've also attached minidump from last error. 
Hope this will help


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

The latest dump is a 0x4E:


> STOP 0x0000004E: PFN_LIST_CORRUPT
> *Usual causes*: Device driver, ?memory


There are still older and suspect drivers loaded in the dump, please update the *bold* ones and uninstall DaemonTools.

If you can't find updates for some of them, consider whether they can be removed or disabled, at least during testing - for instance, the USB 3 drivers should unload if you disable the USB3 in the BIOS, the LifeCam driver can be uninstalled and the webcam disconnected. I would also consider uninstalling the AsRock XFastUSB package.

*** 3rd PARTY DRIVER LIST *** 

```
[font=lucida console]
[B]FNETTBOH_305.SYS[/B] Fri May 13 06:09:28 2011 (4DCCBD08)
[B]FNETURPX.SYS[/B]     Sat Oct 04 03:27:02 2008 (48E6D476)
[B]MBfilt64.sys[/B]     Fri Jul 31 04:40:32 2009 (4A7267B0)
PxHlpa64.sys     Tue Oct 20 19:08:42 2009 (4ADDFCAA)
RTKVHD64.sys     Thu May 31 10:21:30 2012 (4FC7381A)
Rt64win7.sys     Wed Apr 11 17:29:16 2012 (4F85B15C)
[B]VX3000.sys[/B]       Wed Oct 07 02:49:00 2009 (4ACBF38C)
amdxata.sys      Fri Mar 19 16:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
[B]asmthub3.sys[/B]     Fri Mar 04 07:55:10 2011 (4D709ADE)
[B]asmtxhci.sys[/B]     Fri Mar 04 07:54:59 2011 (4D709AD3)
aswFsBlk.SYS     Wed Mar 07 00:01:31 2012 (4F56A55B)
aswMonFlt.sys    Wed Mar 07 00:01:51 2012 (4F56A56F)
aswSP.SYS        Wed Mar 07 00:04:03 2012 (4F56A5F3)
aswSnx.SYS       Wed Mar 07 00:04:05 2012 (4F56A5F5)
aswTdi.SYS       Wed Mar 07 00:01:56 2012 (4F56A574)
aswrdr2.sys      Wed Mar 07 00:02:19 2012 (4F56A58B)
[B]atikmdag.sys[/B]     Wed Apr 20 02:53:29 2011 (4DAE3C99)
[B]atikmpag.sys[/B]     Wed Apr 20 02:22:32 2011 (4DAE3558)
[B]dtsoftbus01.sys[/B]  Fri Jan 13 13:45:46 2012 (4F10358A) < [B]uninstall DaemonTools[/B].
[B]usbfilter.sys[/B]    Wed Oct 07 08:44:08 2009 (4ACC46C8)[/font]
```
*Helpful links for checking/updating the above drivers*:
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=FNETTBOH_305.SYS
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=FNETURPX.SYS
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=MBfilt64.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=PxHlpa64.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=RTKVHD64.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=Rt64win7.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=VX3000.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=amdxata.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=asmthub3.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=asmtxhci.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=aswFsBlk.SYS
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=aswMonFlt.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=aswSP.SYS
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=aswSnx.SYS
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=aswTdi.SYS
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=aswrdr2.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=atikmdag.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=atikmpag.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=dtsoftbus01.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=usbfilter.sys

BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY


```
[font=lucida console]Debug session time: Wed Jun 20 09:24:40.439 2012 (UTC + 1:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 12:24:06.000
BugCheck 4E, {99, 9077c, 2, b4c79}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiBadShareCount+4c )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x4E_99
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x4E_99_nt!MiBadShareCount+4c
Bugcheck code 0000004E
Arguments 00000000`00000099 00000000`0009077c 00000000`00000002 00000000`000b4c79
BiosVersion = P1.30
BiosReleaseDate = 08/19/2011[/FONT]
```


----------

